# Mails erhalten ist nicht möglich



## Headi (14. Aug. 2015)

Hi erstmal  Das Thema war bestimmt schon öfter da, aber es bleibt mir nicht erspart nach Hilfe zu suchen. Folgendes: Der Mailserver (über Postfixadmin und Dovecot) läuft soweit einwandtfrei. Email versenden geht problemlos nur das erhalten ist etwas schwierig. Genauer, es kommt nichts beim Server an.

Ich hab hier den /var/log/mail.log der letzten viertel Stunde. Vielleicht hilft der ja irgendwie:


```
Aug 13 23:38:39 v22015062870325775 postfix/qmgr[3069]: 4797E1402A7: from=<nico.manzke97@gmail.com>, size=2435, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Aug 13 23:38:39 v22015062870325775 dovecot: lda(admin@rift-phoenix.de): Fatal: setgid(6000 from userdb lookup) failed with euid=6000(vmail), gid=2000(vmail), egid=2000(vmail): Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process group set to 6000 instead of 2000(vmail))
Aug 13 23:38:39 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtpd[18017]: disconnect from mail-lb0-f180.google.com[209.85.217.180]
Aug 13 23:38:39 v22015062870325775 dovecot: lda(info@rift-phoenix.de): Fatal: setgid(6000 from userdb lookup) failed with euid=6000(vmail), gid=2000(vmail), egid=2000(vmail): Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process group set to 6000 instead of 2000(vmail))
Aug 13 23:38:39 v22015062870325775 postfix/pipe[18018]: 4797E1402A7: to=<admin@rift-phoenix.de>, orig_to=<info@rift-phoenix.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.17, delays=0.12/0.01/0/0.04, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)
Aug 13 23:38:40 v22015062870325775 postfix/pipe[18019]: 4797E1402A7: to=<info@rift-phoenix.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=1, delays=0.12/0.02/0/0.91, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)
Aug 13 23:38:47 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtpd[17918]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[167.114.58.98]
Aug 13 23:38:47 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtpd[17918]: disconnect from unknown[167.114.58.98]
Aug 13 23:39:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/qmgr[3069]: 6316914026E: from=<>, size=4138, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug 13 23:40:01 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtp[18012]: connect to sales.teamspeak.com[190.93.241.27]:25: Connection timed out
Aug 13 23:40:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtp[18012]: connect to sales.teamspeak.com[141.101.113.28]:25: Connection timed out
Aug 13 23:41:01 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtp[18012]: connect to sales.teamspeak.com[141.101.112.28]:25: Connection timed out
Aug 13 23:41:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtp[18012]: connect to sales.teamspeak.com[190.93.243.27]:25: Connection timed out
Aug 13 23:42:01 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtp[18012]: connect to sales.teamspeak.com[190.93.242.27]:25: Connection timed out
Aug 13 23:42:01 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtp[18012]: 6316914026E: to=<apache@sales.teamspeak.com>, relay=none, delay=347263, delays=347113/0/150/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to sales.teamspeak.com[190.93.242.27]:25: Connection timed out)
Aug 13 23:42:07 v22015062870325775 postfix/anvil[17920]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:167.114.58.98) at Aug 13 23:34:43
Aug 13 23:42:07 v22015062870325775 postfix/anvil[17920]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:167.114.58.98) at Aug 13 23:34:43
Aug 13 23:42:07 v22015062870325775 postfix/anvil[17920]: statistics: max cache size 3 at Aug 13 23:38:39
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/qmgr[3069]: B6D601402A2: from=<nico.manzke97@gmail.com>, size=1731, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/qmgr[3069]: 4797E1402A7: from=<nico.manzke97@gmail.com>, size=2435, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: auth-worker(18170): mysql(localhost): Connected to database mail
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: lda(admin@rift-phoenix.de): Fatal: setgid(6000 from userdb lookup) failed with euid=6000(vmail), gid=2000(vmail), egid=2000(vmail): Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process group set to 6000 instead of 2000(vmail))
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/pipe[18160]: B6D601402A2: to=<admin@rift-phoenix.de>, orig_to=<info@rift-phoenix.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=456, delays=456/0.02/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: auth-worker(18172): mysql(localhost): Connected to database mail
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: lda(info@rift-phoenix.de): Fatal: setgid(6000 from userdb lookup) failed with euid=6000(vmail), gid=2000(vmail), egid=2000(vmail): Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process group set to 6000 instead of 2000(vmail))
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/pipe[18161]: B6D601402A2: to=<info@rift-phoenix.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=456, delays=456/0.02/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: auth-worker(18175): mysql(localhost): Connected to database mail
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: lda(admin@rift-phoenix.de): Fatal: setgid(6000 from userdb lookup) failed with euid=6000(vmail), gid=2000(vmail), egid=2000(vmail): Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process group set to 6000 instead of 2000(vmail))
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/pipe[18163]: 4797E1402A7: to=<admin@rift-phoenix.de>, orig_to=<info@rift-phoenix.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=352, delays=352/0.01/0/0.07, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: auth-worker(18177): mysql(localhost): Connected to database mail
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 dovecot: lda(info@rift-phoenix.de): Fatal: setgid(6000 from userdb lookup) failed with euid=6000(vmail), gid=2000(vmail), egid=2000(vmail): Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process group set to 6000 instead of 2000(vmail))
Aug 13 23:44:31 v22015062870325775 postfix/pipe[18165]: 4797E1402A7: to=<info@rift-phoenix.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=352, delays=352/0.02/0/0.08, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)
Aug 13 23:45:48 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtpd[18250]: connect from unknown[167.114.58.98]
Aug 13 23:45:56 v22015062870325775 dovecot: auth-worker(18256): mysql(localhost): Connected to database mail
Aug 13 23:45:58 v22015062870325775 postfix/smtpd[18250]: warning: unknown[167.114.58.98]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
```

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## nowayback (14. Aug. 2015)

Dein Fehler steht hier:


Zitat von Headi:


> Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process *group set to 6000 instead of 2000(vmail)*)


;-)


----------



## Headi (14. Aug. 2015)

so wirklich bekomm ich die 2000(vmail) nicht weg :/ und was ist noch hier mit?

```
postfix/smtpd[27918]: warning: unknown[167.114.58.98]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
```


----------



## Headi (14. Aug. 2015)

Hier noch was aus meiner /etc/postfix/main.cf

```
# Auth
smtpd_sasl_type=dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path=private/auth_dovecot
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
```
Es existiert keine sasl-Datei bei mir. Weder bei dovecot noch bei postfix


----------



## florian030 (14. Aug. 2015)

Was steht denn in deiner main.cf bei virtual_transport? Und was in der master.cf bei dovecot?


----------



## Headi (14. Aug. 2015)

main.cf:

```
# Virtual mailboxes
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-alias-maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail/
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-domains-maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 0
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-mailbox-maps.cf
virtual_minimum_uid = 104
virtual_transport = dovecot
local_transport = virtual
virtual_uid_maps = static:6000
virtual_gid_maps = static:6000
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
```
master.cf:

```
dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -d ${recipient}
```


----------



## florian030 (14. Aug. 2015)

Und der User vmail hat die GID und UID 6000?
Was gibt denn grep 6000 /etc/{passwd,group} ?
Und welches OS ist das und nach welchem HowTo hast Du das installiert?


----------



## Headi (14. Aug. 2015)

Das OS:

```
Linux v22015062870325775.yourvserver.net 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.68-1+deb7u2 x86_64
```
grep 6000: 

```
root@v22015062870325775:~# grep 6000 /etc/{passwd,group}
/etc/passwd:vmail:x:6000:2000::/home/vmail:/bin/sh
root@v22015062870325775:~#
```
Und installiert nach einem Tutorial


----------



## Headi (14. Aug. 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube vmail hat nichts von 6000 ^^


----------



## florian030 (14. Aug. 2015)

Du solltest besser ein HowTo passend zu ISPConfig von howtoforge nehmen. Dann passt das auch. Und ja, deine GID und UID für vmail stimmen nicht bzw. passen nicht zu Deiner Config.


----------



## logifech (14. Aug. 2015)

Ich hatte bis letzte Woche auch Probleme mit meinem Mail Server habe 2 Sachen angepasst und dann ging es wieder, sobald ich morgen zuhause bin werde ich die entsprechenden Sachen einmal Posten. Hoffe du kannst noch etwas warten bis morgen.


----------



## Till (14. Aug. 2015)

So wie ich das sehe hat er zwar im ispconfig forum gepostet aber garnicht ispconfig installiert sondern postfixadmin?


----------

